# Medical News Today- Pioneering research advances treatment for overactive bladder and irritable bowel syndrome



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Researchers at the University of Surrey have discovered how the receptors responsible for contractions in the bladder, regulate the body's clock genes.

View the full article


----------

